# List of all The VAG fault codes



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Found this PDF file of all the fault codes for the VAG platform. Could come in handy a few times...
http://www.airbagnews.com/PDF/Fehlercod ... nglish.pdf


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Found this PDF file of all the fault codes for the VAG platform. Could come in handy a few times...
> http://www.airbagnews.com/PDF/Fehlercod ... nglish.pdf


Nice, but too bad we don't have an "exact what to do next" versus a "try this or that" once you get a code.

My current personal favorite, P0411, has me to the point of getting ready to throw (expensive) parts at it. Kombi valve, N112, O2s...sure would be nice to not have to buy parts that are unneeded.

cheers.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a spare n112 valve if you need it....


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Joe,

Mine is a 2001 225. will yours fit? do you have a part number?

bob


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it should I gave an N249 valve to a fellow forum member and the n249 was all interchangeable with the 1.8t


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Send it my way. Address in PM.

If it doesn't help, I'll return it. Maybe some one else could use it.

bob


----------

